# long awaited slide show(this bud is for you)



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

<div style="width:450px"><embed src="http://apps.rockyou.com/rockyou.swf?instanceid=125391442&ver=102906" quality="high" salign="lt" width="450" height="338" wmode="transparent" name="rockyou" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"/></embed><br><a style="padding-right:1px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/?type=slideshow&refid=125391442"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/logo.gif"></a><a style="padding-right:1px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/slideshow_create.php?refid=125391442&source=cyo"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/create_own.gif"></a><a style="padding-right:1px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery.php?instanceid=125391442"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/view_all.gif"></a><a style="padding-right:1px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/slideshow-viewplaylist.php?instanceid=125391442"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/get_songs.gif"></a></div>


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice slide...BUT not a good idea to let those over slot Drum just sit in sand...


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

nice slide , great fish! Great song too! YEE HAW:beer:


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

not one of em drum was harmed,they were just wore out,after that i used em for shark bait!mr.popono why dont you start a sewing circle,turn gay and talk about equal rights.ONE MAN WITH A ROD AND REEL,NOT A BOAT AND A NET,SO LAY OFF YOU LIBERAL,WHY DONT YOU GO DOWN TO SANDBRIDGE PIER AND TELL EM BOYS THAT THEY SHOULDNT DUMP THEIR DRUM OVER THE RAIL INTO ABOUT 4 FEET OF WATER AND SEE WHAT KIND OF REACTION YOU'LL GET.PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE SO I REALIZE THAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND TO GIVE GOOD MOTHERLY ADVICE.THE WORST VICE IS ADVICE. GOD BLESS.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

How long of a period of time is this, couple years or less?

Looks like you did cheat a little bit tho. I see a boat in some of those pics.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Ian said:


> not one of em drum was harmed,they were just wore out,after that i used em for shark bait!mr.popono why dont you start a sewing circle,turn gay and talk about equal rights.ONE MAN WITH A ROD AND REEL,NOT A BOAT AND A NET,SO LAY OFF YOU LIBERAL,WHY DONT YOU GO DOWN TO SANDBRIDGE PIER AND TELL EM BOYS THAT THEY SHOULDNT DUMP THEIR DRUM OVER THE RAIL INTO ABOUT 4 FEET OF WATER AND SEE WHAT KIND OF REACTION YOU'LL GET.PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE SO I REALIZE THAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND TO GIVE GOOD MOTHERLY ADVICE.THE WORST VICE IS ADVICE. GOD BLESS.






Dude relax...........He was only offering friendly advice. What he said was very true.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cool video with lots of fish. Was that one season or a few??


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

you a fishing mofo nice show dude


----------



## dutchcaddis (Oct 9, 2008)

Ian said:


> not one of em drum was harmed,they were just wore out,after that i used em for shark bait!mr.popono why dont you start a sewing circle,turn gay and talk about equal rights.ONE MAN WITH A ROD AND REEL,NOT A BOAT AND A NET,SO LAY OFF YOU LIBERAL,WHY DONT YOU GO DOWN TO SANDBRIDGE PIER AND TELL EM BOYS THAT THEY SHOULDNT DUMP THEIR DRUM OVER THE RAIL INTO ABOUT 4 FEET OF WATER AND SEE WHAT KIND OF REACTION YOU'LL GET.PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE SO I REALIZE THAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND TO GIVE GOOD MOTHERLY ADVICE.THE WORST VICE IS ADVICE. GOD BLESS.


You end with God Bless, but in your eyes what does that mean. Just a cool statement. I bet you even don't go to church or pray before you eat your food.
Handling fish in a proper way will keep them for our children and grand children as well.

I hope you catch a lot more fish and release them the next time and don't waist them.
every body is entitled to his opinion but your reaction should be milder and more of a grown up.

Thanks for reading.
All the best.

Dutch


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i can officially die in peace now.....nice carp
maybe if u would lose the attitude u would not come off like such a douchenozzle


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

lol ..actually Im a republican...but what that has to do with keeping illegal fish I have no idea


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

nice fish! thanks for sharin.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice fish Ian! I know that took alotta work, and alotta time on some cold blowin beaches to get numbers like that. Also like the big blue cat, some of them largemouths, and the bowfin at the end (Bowfin were my mortal freshwater enemies till moving to the island). Like the rest said, take it a little easy on the pro drum folks. We just wanna make sure they are going to make it from VA to NC then go make more drum, and you can't blame folks for that. Good work and keep it up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Thanks for sharin.


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Lot of effot went into that slide!*

those fish are as old as you grandfather, should have more respect! admire your catch though? nice tracking.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice show and great fish pics. I gotta get out there!


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome fish Ian. I really respect your skill as a fisherman, but I think you WAY overreacted in your followup to POMPINLOVER.

Again, good job on the fish...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Talking about people taking themselves too seroiusly.Pompinolover I think the Reds survived.You sound like them guys that were critizing me for releasing a small striper off a 12' bridge that died after it got into the water.If he died the crabs probily did take care of it but I do feel bad he died though.It sucks we have people that are ready to jump on us after a silly mistake.Ian;nice pictures dude;I would have had pictures of big Reds sitting in the sand too.Sue me!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

But Ian;he might of been right though?Dont worry about anybodys coments the best thing to do is to keep quiet if anyone says anthing to you that sounds bad.Thats what happend to me fishing last week if I wouldnt said anything smart back I would of been able to fish in peace rather than starting a fight like I did.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BigJeff823 said:


> Talking about people taking themselves too seroiusly.Pompinolover I think the Reds survived.You sound like them guys that were critizing me for releasing a small striper off a 12' bridge that died after it got into the water.If he died the crabs probily did take care of it but I do feel bad he died though.It sucks we have people that are ready to jump on us after a silly mistake.Ian;nice pictures dude;I would have had pictures of big Reds sitting in the sand too.Sue me!


Some people take drum real serious, sometimes too serious. Me included. Bottom line Ian's tirade was over the top.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I know Ian and have fished with him quite a few times. He's a solid guy with good ethics, and maybe get's a bit riled up like the rest of us sometimes. I'll rake 'em over the coals next time I see him on the beach down here!  
Oh, I forgot, no coals allowed on Chix Beach. 

You know how I like to "start fires". Here's a classic blast from the past...and I did catch some _*heat*_ for that one...










Skunk


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

skunk what is happening,that was some good eating,i wont forgett the licking you got for that one,just to get the record straight,not one of em drums came home with me in fact they were albe to swim away and tell all their fellow fishes how they got a bubble bath,grooming,and a snapshot for a modeling agency,i still keep getting return custermers!I'm sorry if hadhurted anybodys feelings,i usually dont spaz out like that.alot of people would make good represenatives for peta on this site(people eating tasty animals),It just seems to me that their is alot of comments where people are throwing their two cents in a derogatory way or in a protestive manner which makes my blood boil.i say let the chips land where they fall which makes this ending statement for me(IT IS EASY TO PICK SPLINTERS FROM ONES EYES,THAN IT IS TO SEE THROUGH THE LOGS FLOATING THROUGH YOUR OWN)ONCE AGAIN GODBLESS AND HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY SEASON. OH YEAH WHAT THE HECK IS A PRO DRUMMER?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Some people take drum real serious, sometimes too serious. Me included. Bottom line Ian's tirade was over the top.


Yep.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont know how you fish and i wouldnt mock on how you did,but when i fish off the beach i catch my fish,by beaching it,get a measurement on it,then i take a picture of it, after that i release it ,im sorry if you think that is crule,i think your tripping with no luggage,and should observe what you are looking at before making comments on stuff you werent there for.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like mad fishing skills to me.
There is no law saying you can't lay the drum on the beach to take a quick pic. If you can figure out any other way to accomplish this task when you're alone let me know.

Keep up the good work Ian.

PS. Fires at chix beach...bad!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ian said:


> I dont know how you fish and i wouldnt mock on how you did,but when i fish off the beach i catch my fish,by beaching it,get a measurement on it,then i take a picture of it, after that i release it ,im sorry if you think that is crule,i think your tripping with no luggage,and should observe what you are looking at before making comments on stuff you werent there for.


Never said there was anything wrong with what ya did. Just seemed your response to PL was a bit harsh.

Congrats on the nice catches, maybe we will get to put a few on the beach together some day.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Ian;I agre*

Thou shal not cast judement unless somone was taking a 30" Red home.Oh that Chicks Beach fire looks tasty.Did you eat that fish?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

BigJeff823 said:


> Oh that Chicks Beach fire looks tasty.Did you eat that fish?


Of course, nothing goes to waste down here. It's about time to slap on the waders and make a little walk to schoolie land again. Good times...:fishing:

I walked the area tonight, but too much wind and chop to wade. 

Funny who'll you'll met down there in the dead of night, all good folks! 

Skunk.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Well Im far from a PETA person, In fact I cant stand them, they are in cahoots with Audubon and are trying to take my beach away in NC which I have been going to for 30 years, I Just didnt want them to see your post and put a negative spin on things like always,,,,...I just obey the fishing laws, Dindt mean to say that you violated them..10 years ago I was cocky and would have argued with your response to me , but hell, after all this is just an internet chat board..so its all good :beer: :fishing:


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

POMPINO... stop crying about those fish in the sand...i can see how virginia fisherman would never survive fishing up north you panseys


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I have one question and one answer.
A pro drummer would not be the man who replace Keith Moon from the Who as drummer. Kieth Moon was a pro drummer.
Secondly, who is this sharin a couple of people have talked about in this thread, "thanks for sharin"? Is she hot and how long of a session are you allowed at one time and her fee?
BTW, nice fish pictures.


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

I think laying them on the sand is better than trying to lift off the ground by the lip using one of those boga grip type tools. Not saying the grip is a bad tool just some people misuse it. I would much rather see a large fish like that on the ground or being cradled in front of the person. Nice work Ian. Keep'em screamin.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Ian,

Nice slide show, judging by your pictures you are a very accomplished fisherman covering a wide variety of species. 

Rich


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ian said:


> they were albe to swim away and tell all their fellow fishes how they got a bubble bath,grooming,and a snapshot for a modeling agency,i still keep getting return custermers!


thats funny right there!


----------

